# Question on i7-4770k Temperature with Corsair H100i; Good or Bad?



## JThorpe (Jun 4, 2014)

Hello All,

I recently finished a new build and I wanted to check to see if my temps are normal.

I have a i7-4770K (running stock) and a Corsair H100i with two Noctua NF-F12 PMW (running full speed, 1452 rpm) fans. I have the radiator mounted on the top inside of my case in a pull configuration (so radiator/fans/case top). Also, the pump is running at 2228 rpm.

My case is a NZXT Source 530 with two Corsair SP120 High Performance fans at the bottom and two Noctua NF-A14 PMW 140mm fans at the front. I have a 140mm rear fan and a 120mm fan at to top (next to the radiator fans).

I have two EVGA GTX 780Ti's (SC w/ ACX Cooler), and they are running at about 36c-39c.

My ambient room temperature is: *32c*.This was taken in front of my case using my Galaxy S4 (I do not have any other device to measure temperature).

My temperature readings are below. I used RealTemp to take my CPU readings.

Idle (desktop only):
*Core 0 = 40c
Core 1 = 40c
Core 2 = 38c
Core 3 = 40c*

Load (Prime95, 15 min, 3.9Mhz):
*Core 0 = 76-78c
Core 1 = 76-77c
Core 2 = 70-72c
Core 3 = 68c-70c*

World of Warcraft (Only CPU bound game I could think of):
*Core 0 = 45c-48c
Core 1 = 44c-45c
Core 2 = 43c-44c
Core 3 = 46c-47c*

I did check to see if the Corsair bracket on the back of the motherboard is tight, and it is. I also tightened the CPU block as tight as it will go, making sure I do an X pattern (not one side first then the next). I also know that the hot air from my GPU's are blowing into my case.

I think my numbers are ok but I am not sure. I look at review sites and I find a bunch of different numbers. Also, I would like to know how some sites calculate the temperature when they factor in the room temperature (do you just subtract the room temp from the CPU temp?).

Everyone’s help is greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.

JThorpe


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 4, 2014)

32c ambient? Looks good to me.

The difference between P95 and gaming is normal with these chips too.


----------



## Vario (Jun 5, 2014)

The H100i fans are probably more powerful than the Noctuas which might help but your temperatures are normal for that ambient.


----------



## SuburbanSwine (Jun 17, 2014)

JThorpe said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I recently finished a new build and I wanted to check to see if my temps are normal.
> 
> ...




That seems a little high... I read this and ran prime 95 for the same 15 mins. 

i7-4770k OCed to 4.3ghz 
Core temps as follows 

Core 1: Max 58
Core 2: Max 57
Core 3: Max 56
Core 4: Max 51

Hyper 212 evo in push/pull


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 17, 2014)

SuburbanSwine said:


> That seems a little high... I read this and ran prime 95 for the same 15 mins.
> 
> i7-4770k OCed to 4.3ghz
> Core temps as follows
> ...


You have a 32c ambient?


----------



## SuburbanSwine (Jun 17, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> You have a 32c ambient?



28.
Should've mentioned.


----------



## GhostRyder (Jun 17, 2014)

Just for a 4.3, they seem to be a slight bit high but to be expected based on the 4770k in general.  You may want to try checking the Corsair Monitoring software and see if you can set it to performance mode which should help with the temps a bit (If its not already in the mode).  Other than that, you should be ok a these temps right now.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jun 17, 2014)

Cores 3 and 4 are better temps. This is just haswells funky temps.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jun 17, 2014)

SuburbanSwine said:


> That seems a little high... I read this and ran prime 95 for the same 15 mins.
> 
> i7-4770k OCed to 4.3ghz
> Core temps as follows
> ...



How can you get max 58C core with a Evo 212 in a ambiant room of 28C?

I have friend with Phantek TC14PE with a delided 4770k, having 75C max core at: 4.4ghz 1.3v ...

4770k delid, CLP die/ihs et MX-4 ihs/hs
Idle @ 4.4 28-30°c
Load 65°c watercooled..

@JThorpe, I do think the temp you have are good. sicne you have a 32C ambiant room..


----------



## TheHunter (Jun 17, 2014)

It will have higher temps in idle if you use windows high performance power plan and in bios set C-states @ auto, cpu will act as fixed 4.3ghz @ fixed voltage all the time..


----------



## SuburbanSwine (Jun 17, 2014)

ChristTheGreat said:


> How can you get max 58C core with a Evo 212 in a ambiant room of 28C?
> 
> I have friend with Phantek TC14PE with a delided 4770k, having 75C max core at: 4.4ghz 1.3v ...
> 
> ...



4600 RPM fans in line with rear exhaust. Noise isnt an issue because I'm always wearing my headset.  Been meaning to delid but with such an expensive proc I get nervous.  Which method did your friend use?


----------



## Vario (Jun 18, 2014)

SuburbanSwine said:


> 4600 RPM fans in line with rear exhaust. Noise isnt an issue because I'm always wearing my headset.  Been meaning to delid but with such an expensive proc I get nervous.  Which method did your friend use?


No need to delid if your temps are that good IMO.  You probably don't have much gap between the heat spreader and the die.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jun 18, 2014)

SuburbanSwine said:


> 4600 RPM fans in line with rear exhaust. Noise isnt an issue because I'm always wearing my headset.  Been meaning to delid but with such an expensive proc I get nervous.  Which method did your friend use?




this is different xD


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 18, 2014)

ChristTheGreat said:


> this is different xD


Obviously something was up, given the cooler, never mind the ambient.


----------



## GhostRyder (Jun 18, 2014)

SuburbanSwine said:


> 4600 RPM fans in line with rear exhaust. Noise isnt an issue because I'm always wearing my headset.  Been meaning to delid but with such an expensive proc I get nervous.  Which method did your friend use?


...Are you serious????  I was not going to believe that until you posted that I mean good grief.


----------



## TheHunter (Jun 18, 2014)

windows high performance power plan can affect idle temps, most mobos have c-states set to auto by default which means disabled 90% of the time.
So if not at balanced it will idle at full freq. & voltage all the time and heat more.

I had 22C ambient and it would idle at 32-36C per core, when I enabled c-states and changed to balanced power plan it dropped to 25-29C per core.

I use high performance plan only when playing games, otherwise I keep it @balanced.


----------



## silkstone (Jun 18, 2014)

Temps look good, i am on about 35-40 idle with a 2500K and a AIO cooler.
As long as your chip isn;t throttling at high load, you have no reason to worry.

Oh, and I have windows set to performance, my cpu clocks down to about 1.6GHz and 0.9 V


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 18, 2014)

SuburbanSwine said:


> That seems a little high... I read this and ran prime 95 for the same 15 mins.
> 
> i7-4770k OCed to 4.3ghz
> Core temps as follows
> ...



these are about my temps with an AC13 if a water cooler gets close to this i would start thinking thermal job.

ambient temps permitting


----------



## TheHunter (Jun 18, 2014)

silkstone said:


> Temps look good, i am on about 35-40 idle with a 2500K and a AIO cooler.
> As long as your chip isn;t throttling at high load, you have no reason to worry.
> 
> Oh, and I have windows set to performance, my cpu clocks down to about 1.6GHz and 0.9 V



yes core voltage, but not core VID, well at least not here.. need to enable balanced for that


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 18, 2014)

Solaris17 said:


> these are about my temps with an AC13 if a water cooler gets close to this i would start thinking thermal job.
> 
> ambient temps permitting


Yeah, hence de-lid being a bit popular. At the same time, using AIO on a ~100W-125W heatload and expecting a big difference form air cooling isn't the greatest idea. AIO's can handle more heat in general, with less noise, but they really aren't that much better until you are actually nearly the limits of air coolers...AIO's just allow for minimal fan noise.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 18, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, hence de-lid being a bit popular. At the same time, using AIO on a ~100W-125W heatload and expecting a big difference form air cooling isn't the greatest idea. AIO's can handle more heat in general, with less noise, but they really aren't that much better until you are actually nearly the limits of air coolers...AIO's just allow for minimal fan noise.



Ya I was actually considering one at one point for the silence but alot of high end air coolers have a good bearings that are relatively quiet so I never bothered. If I want to go H2O again I would just build one again anyway EK stuff looks like a nice step up from my old DD kit.


----------



## silkstone (Jun 18, 2014)

Solaris17 said:


> Ya I was actually considering one at one point for the silence but alot of high end air coolers have a good bearings that are relatively quiet so I never bothered. If I want to go H2O again I would just build one again anyway EK stuff looks like a nice step up from my old DD kit.



The biggest downside to custom loops is the price. For the extra you pay for a home-built kit, you can usually invest in a much better CPU that would allow you to reach higher clocks than you would get on your normal chip + custom loop. Or even pay for a second GPU.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 18, 2014)

silkstone said:


> The biggest downside to custom loops is the price. For the extra you pay for a home-built kit, you can usually invest in a much better CPU that would allow you to reach higher clocks than you would get on your normal chip + custom loop. Or even pay for a second GPU.



probably but iv only ever built my loops after I get the main parts. I couldnt justify building a loop for highend parts I dont own yet. It wouldnt make sense to me.


----------



## GhostRyder (Jun 18, 2014)

I've been on liquid for many years and in all honesty I may never switch back unless something else intrigues me.  I tried going back to air and for me I just felt depressed not having all those tubes and radiators cooling my machine.  I even was considering a fish tank computer until I decided that maybe a bit much lol.

AIO's are cool (No pun intended) for the fact that they offer the same/better performance of a fan cooler at a much lower noise in many cases (Not all mind you).  But with the performance of a 20-30 buck hyper 212 it sometimes can be troubling now a days to justify the price difference.



Solaris17 said:


> probably but iv only ever built my loops after I get the main parts. I couldnt justify building a loop for highend parts I dont own yet. It wouldnt make sense to me.


I hear that, I normally get my parts first, test them, then work on ordering liquid cooling components.  Much easier in the end and allows for less a chance of returns.



cadaveca said:


> Yeah, hence de-lid being a bit popular. At the same time, using AIO on a ~100W-125W heatload and expecting a big difference form air cooling isn't the greatest idea. AIO's can handle more heat in general, with less noise, but they really aren't that much better until you are actually nearly the limits of air coolers...AIO's just allow for minimal fan noise.


Oh yea, its amazing how far its come in such a few short years.  I mean its tougher and tougher to recommend things like an H80i over a hyper212 when your talking a 40+ dollar difference for a bit of noise.


----------

